
3D Printed Guns Aren't Coming. They're Already Here - geneeva
https://gen.medium.com/the-3d-printed-gun-isnt-coming-it-s-already-here-6855fd394a47
======
t0mmyb0y
Yeah, we were printing them in the 90s.

------
jrnichols
And they've been here for years.

